# Christianity and Culture



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2004)

A topic of great interest to me is how one may live in the world, but not of the world. In particular, how may a Christian live in a culture that is in so many ways sinful, yet interact with that culture is ways that are redeeming. 

The doctrine of common grace has great applicability to this question. The writings of Calvin, Kuyper, J.G. Vos, Van Til and Schaeffer have also shaped my thinking enormously in this area. Ever on the search for other useful resources to further enlighten and edify myself (and perhaps others) as regards the general subject of Christianity and Culture, I came across the website below, which has numerous helpful articles that focus, among other things, on the use of discernment with respect to pop culture. I don't endorse everything found here, of course, but I think there is much that is worthwhile. Check it out. 

http://www.ransomfellowship.org/index.html


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the link, looks intresting.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 18, 2004)

Have you checked out www.artsreformation.com ?

There are a bunch of articles, etc. dealing with the issues between the arts and Christianity...some thought provoking and compelling, some cheesy and/or heretical. As with anything dealing with artsy types, use discernment.


----------

